#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-03
<h00k> Hi friends
<h00k> There's a talk in Rhinelander today.
<h00k> anyone around
<shayonj> h00k, here :)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-04
<shayonj> somebody needs to update the wi wiki.. meeting dates are outdated
<h00k> hello, e'ryone
<h00k> So, we had 13 people show up
<bigbash> hello all
<Cheesehead> 13? That's fabulous! Congratulations.
 * Cheesehead updated the meeting time on the wiki (thank you, shayonj)
 * Cheesehead reminds everyone of the meeting TOMORROW at 8:00 CDT, here on IRC
<h00k> Yeah, it was pretty cool
<h00k> there were older people generally
<h00k> males
<Cheesehead> Nothing wrong with bored old men playing with computers. I hope to be one someday.
 * Cheesehead updated the wiki reports, and opened a new report for October
 * Cheesehead created a loco event entry for tomorrow's meeting
<h00k> cool, I'll send out an email later today about the event
<Cheesehead> h00k: Great
<shayonj> hey there
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-05
<Cheesehead> shayonj: Hey
 * Cheesehead sent out an invitation e-mail for a 8:00 PM hangout
<shayonj> Cheesehead, how is everything going. btw, do we have a meeting now ?
<shayonj> oh right
<shayonj> cool
<Cheesehead> Meeting tomorrow night
<shayonj> yep
<Cheesehead> Pizza-and-beer tonight
 * shayonj gears up
 * Cheesehead puts on loud music
 * shayonj will pretend he is 21+
 * Cheesehead turns on the disco ball
<Cheesehead> shayonj: Thanks for the reminder about the wiki page meeting date
<shayonj> anytime ;)
<shayonj> be back at 8
 * Cheesehead changes the music to techno and starts dancing like a robot from the '80s
 * shayonj back with a old school pizza..
<Cheesehead> anyone else joining us this evening?
<Cheesehead> shayonj: What's your goal for the LoCo?
<shayonj> Cheesehead, well, this will technically be my first week so on a personal goal i'd take it slow. But i really would like the LoCo an its members to reach  techie and non-techie person situated in WI as much as it can. I personally dont go by numbers and i think its just the beginning for ubunut. We still need a lot of end-users and developers
<shayonj> LoCo and its members (including me)
<shayonj> person=people *
<Cheesehead> What do you, personally, want to get out of the LoCo experience...beyond virtual pizza?
<shayonj> some fun, meeting people, leanr more about Ubuntu, even if its working or how it is changing peoples life and at the end learn how to Ubunut (have a good time ;) )
<shayonj> ubuntu *
 * Cheesehead thinks you read the answers out of the back of the book
<Cheesehead> They're so well written...
<shayonj> well i only have pizza infront of me and a java book
<shayonj> :)
<Cheesehead> Er, by the way WELCOME to the WI LoCo
<shayonj> Cheesehead, er, thank you :)
<Cheesehead> We have fun
<Cheesehead> We say silly things
<Cheesehead> ...Java?
<shayonj> everybody does..me a lot though
<Cheesehead> shayonj: You'll fir right in here.
<shayonj> Cheesehead, yeah its my course book actually was studying a while back ..
<Cheesehead> s/fir/fit
<shayonj> Cheesehead, ;)
<Cheesehead> hello emeitner
<emeitner> Hi all.
<shayonj> hi emeitner
 * Cheesehead steps out for a moment to tekk the kids to *go to sleep*
<emeitner> I'll introduce myself...
 * shayonj looks into packaging for a while
<shayonj> emeitner, sure.. i am listening :)
<emeitner> I am the systems administrator for a natural foods cooperative in Madison.
<Cheesehead> emeitner: Welcome aboard the great LoCo adventure
<shayonj> emeitner, and i am a student studying in UWGB.
<Cheesehead> I'm Cheesehead, and I'm an alcoholic.
<Cheesehead> No, wait...
<Cheesehead> I'm not an alcoholic.
<Cheesehead> What am I?
<emeitner> We have around 65 Ubuntu 10.04 desktops in the organization. We use Debian servers on the back-end. LDAP/NFS setup so people can log in to any machine and get their stuff.
<shayonj> Cheesehead, alcoholic ..
<Cheesehead> Perhaps amnesiac
<Cheesehead> emeitner: Sounds like you really know your way around the systems1
<Cheesehead> !
 * Cheesehead offers emeitner some virtual pizza
<shayonj> that cool emeitner
<shayonj> even i am trying to get some linux (ubuntu) servers installed on our campus
<shayonj> so far we got a one ubuuntu amongst the 10 pc and windows
<shayonj> not bad i guess :)
<Cheesehead> emeitner: So if you could make one change to Ubuntu, what would it be?
<Cheesehead> shayonj: Same question
<shayonj> Cheesehead, you know thats a pretty vast question.. but still let me think
<emeitner> 1 Change = stop putting so much time into bling and shiny stuff and focus on stability and the "enterprise".
<Cheesehead> emeitner: You mean the server end?
<shayonj> i wouldnt say so.. an org should attract all kind of users .. but at the same time balancing out stuff is important
<emeitner> Not that a natural foods Co-op is an enterprise...
<emeitner> No. Desktops.
<emeitner> Again, I use Debian servers because thats what I cut my teeth on.
<Cheesehead> emeitner: Could you amplify what you mean by 'enterprise'? I've seen the term used pretty loosely to mean a lot of things. So I'm curious...
<Cheesehead> (and a natural foods co-op is bigger than my mom & pop business, with one Mac and one PC)
<emeitner> Enterprise=B.S. Term to make people sound like they know what they are talking about. :)
 * Cheesehead laughs
 * Cheesehead takes another slice of virtual pizza
<Cheesehead> Is the LTS concept living up to it's promise?
<emeitner> Enterprise could also pertain so larger deployments of machines where standardization of the desktop machine, and the user experience is the norm. Also where there is a solid server infrastructure underpinning it. Hows that? My best guess.
<Cheesehead> shayonj: Great point about balancing
<shayonj> Cheesehead, thanks
<shayonj> Cheesehead, does our LoCo do any kind of initiatives or programs accross the state ? and do we good or adequate amount of funding for that ?
<shayonj> do we get good *
<Cheesehead> Well, there was a workshop in Rhinelander yesterday.
<shayonj> right
<Cheesehead> No funding.
<shayonj> i see
<emeitner> LTS? Yes. I find that some people triaging bugs do not always remember that LTS does not automatically get thrown the to ditch when the "next big thing" comes along.  I am satisfied and will continue to stay with LTS releases.
<Cheesehead> I'm thinking of jumping off the 6-month release upgrade wagon when 12.04 rolls out.
<Cheesehead> Try newer stuff in a VM, perhaps.
<Cheesehead> But 6-month releases used to have huge improvements in X or printing (stuff I cared about), and all that is now done.
<Cheesehead> The last few have been fun changes, but more change than real improvement in the stuff I use.
<shayonj> i knew about that. but then never thought into too deep during that time..
<shayonj> right
<Cheesehead> Funding might be possible someday, but nobody has stepped forward to create the infrastructure (like 503(c) cert and bank account, etc)
<Cheesehead> What's the point donating to a non-tax-exempt organization?
<Cheesehead> We also haven't identified what to spend funds on.
<shayonj> i see, well thats why i was saying if we got some initiatives like Ubuntu-Wisconsin-Culture type thing, we could probably have that
<Cheesehead> Myself, I want to have fun with theis LoCo, and perhaps help people.
<Cheesehead> Ubuntu-Wisconsin-Culture initiative?
 * Cheesehead takes another slice of virtual pizza
<shayonj> hah
<shayonj> well just said.. idk, we can probably have like a day where people gather and meet other ubuntu fans f2f and do some stuff
<shayonj> well thats a lot to think about now i guess.. but having something like that someday will be pretty cool
<shayonj> like meeting on a thanksgiving
<shayonj> and celebrating Ubuntu-Wisconsin-thanksgiving
<shayonj> hah, i am just saying.. :)
<Cheesehead> We're on the way - we do Ubuntu Hours in both Milwaukee and Madison Monthly.
<shayonj> oh i see. nice
<Cheesehead> I'm trying to convince somebody to start one in the Appleton/GB/Rhinelander area
 * shayonj is from GB
<Cheesehead> I'm als trying to start couple-times-a-week IRC hangout
<shayonj> what you planning for
<shayonj> i meant i live in GB
<Cheesehead> I'm in MKE, so I'll let you up-north people figure it out.
<Cheesehead> I can tell you that there are a bunch of you.
<shayonj> cool
<Cheesehead> I don't know about Thanksgiving. My family would be quite miffed if I skipped out on them for a while.
<Cheesehead> One advantag to Ubuntu Hours is that they are short and public and primarily social
<Cheesehead> So you can bring a friend or a spouse, and they can bring a book for just an hour
<Cheesehead> There is some interest in bug work, and I'm trying to kindle that into a working group
<shayonj> yeah, thanksgiving was just a bad example i guess
<Cheesehead> Since I always enjoy working bugs much more when not alone
<shayonj> Cheesehead, bug work ?
<Cheesehead> Triage or patching
 * shayonj currently working on [needs-packaging] bug
<shayonj> i see
<Cheesehead> packaging, too.
<Cheesehead> What are you packaging now?
<shayonj> tornado
<shayonj> its a new request
<Cheesehead> bug number?
<shayonj> its 'python'
<shayonj> wait a sec i lost it
<shayonj> hah
<shayonj> bug 606231
<lubotu1`> Launchpad bug 606231 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Tornado" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606231
<Cheesehead> I love it when the bot is listening...
<shayonj> yeah
<shayonj> at first i just pasted the number but then typed bug again.. :)
 * shayonj offers some old school sausage and pepperoni pizza 
<Cheesehead> So you package it, and send it to REVU?
<shayonj> Cheesehead, yep.. i hopefully will be applying for an ITP too, lets see
<shayonj> its a cdbs package
 * Cheesehead takes the slice before emeitner can grab it
<shayonj> hah
<shayonj> and atm i am having a nice time with the debian\rules :P
<emeitner> shayonj:  Enjoy...
<shayonj> emeitner, hah yeah
 * Cheesehead offers to refill emeitner's beer as a consolation for taking the slice
<shayonj> btw, i was being sarcastic
 * emeitner offers mug
 * Cheesehead pours
 * emeitner drinks :)
<Cheesehead> Any particular fun with the debian rules?
<shayonj> umm its the python
<shayonj> this is my first time with python
<shayonj> and
<shayonj> it build perfectly fine
<shayonj> but i know that its not building it fine, because i cant find the package after it installed
<shayonj> .deb package
<emeitner> it may be building but not installing it into the right place where the packaging tool expects things to be.
<shayonj> i cant find where it needs to be installed
 * Cheesehead is looking at the wiki
<shayonj> tornado wiki ?
<shayonj> or ubuntu wiki ?
<Cheesehead> Tornado
<emeitner> http://wiki.debian.org/Python/Packaging
<emeitner> That may help. I have not packaged any Python apps yet so I am not sure.
<shayonj> emeitner, i am currently on that page :)
<shayonj> Cheesehead, ok
<emeitner> The key part is where is shows: python setup.py install --root=debian/python-foo
<emeitner> that is where one sets where debian/rules tells the installer where to install.
<shayonj> well i do havethat
<shayonj> but not sure of thing..
<shayonj> okay wait, what is foo here  --root=debian/python-foo ? version
<shayonj> ?
<shayonj> my rules
<shayonj> file
<shayonj> python setup.py build python setup.py install --root=debian/python-foo --install-layout=deb --install-lib=/usr/share/python-foo --install-scripts=/usr/share/python-foo
<shayonj> and the overrides
<emeitner> debian/python-foo is the path to where the installer will install it. replace "python-foo" with your package anme
<shayonj> yep gotcha
<Cheesehead> Should foo = packagename?
<shayonj> yep
 * Cheesehead sees on the scrollback he was a few seconds late
<Cheesehead> Curses, foiled again...
<Cheesehead> Well, my hour is up. So back to work for me...
<Cheesehead> Thanks for a great hour, fellows.
<Cheesehead> See you again soon
<Cheesehead> !
 * Cheesehead goes out to clean the kitchen
<shayonj> have a nice one guys
<emeitner> Goodnight
<shayonj> emeitner, any other possible suggestions /
<shayonj> ?
<emeitner> No. I'd have to see what you got in the debian/ folder.
<shayonj> hopefully everything is normal..is there any specific one i should look into or you would like to knwo /.?
<emeitner> How did you create the debian/ folder? By hand or with a "debianizing" tool?
<shayonj> yep
<shayonj> dh-make
<shayonj> dh_make
<emeitner> What is the command you are using to build the package?
<shayonj> debuild
<shayonj> and then pbuilder on *.dsc
<shayonj> trying pdebuild now
<shayonj> didnt work
<emeitner> shayonj: sorry I couldn't be any help. I've gotta go.
<shayonj> emeitner, no problem.good night
 * emeitner wipes beer from chin and departs
<bigbash> did I miss the virtual pizza and beer?
 * shayonj got some leftovers :)
<bigbash> nice!
 * shayonj passes some to bigbash 
<shayonj> sorry bigbash i cant drink so passed some green tea ;)
<bigbash> no problem, too late for me to be drinking
<shayonj> :)
<bigbash> Cheesehead, just an FYI.  I won't be able to make the meeting tomorrow night :( bar league VB game got pushed back
<bigbash> shayonj you said you are learning java?
<shayonj> bigbash, yep..taking course this semester
<bigbash> nice, know any good books for learning?
<shayonj> bigbash, this is a good one - http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ISBN=0321200063/martyhallsrecomm/
<shayonj> and java concepts 6th edition by cay horstman
<bigbash> I'll have to look at that
<bigbash> i've been meaning to learn Java
<shayonj> sure
<shayonj> i see. I am also still learning so cant recommend more. I can ask my professor.. will let you know soon. he mentioned a really good book once in the class. but i forgot
<bigbash> that'd be cool
<shayonj> will tell you on thursday. that is when my next class is
<bigbash> ok, I use ZNC so I always show i'm on here but I connect very often.  I usually have IRC up at work
<bigbash> Well I'm headed to bed, work in the morning. night all
<shayonj> zz_bigbash, sounds good
<h00k> oh, I have some scrollback to read
<h00k> we have more packagers
<h00k> ripps: are you around anymore?
 * Cheesehead checks in
<Cheesehead> REMINDER: MEETING TONIGHT 8:00 CDT
<Cheesehead> You all remember what happened last time you didn't show up. DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN
<Cheesehead> (For those who don;t recall, see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/28/%23ubuntu-us-wi.html#t00:03 )
<h00k> Precise Pangolin
<Cheesehead> So...sort of an Accurate Anteater?
<h00k> basically.
<h00k> Cheesehead: ^
<Cheesehead> Well, an Accurate African/Asian Anteater
<Cheesehead> (Need starts-with-A synonyms for 'nocturnal' and 'scaly')
 * Cheesehead opened his e-mail and foud a meeting reminder for 8:00 CDT tonight
<Cheesehead> ♫
 * Cheesehead is surprised that worked...
<Cheesehead> Anyone use fwknop to protect internet-facing servers? I might give it a try...
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-06
 * Cheesehead reminds eveyone of the MEETING IN 57 MINUTES
<shayonj> this is so not a good day. RIP steve jobs ..
 * shayonj will be late for the meeting. have fun guys.
<h00k> hio all.
<h00k> I'm currently on the phone with my ISP
<h00k> I'm surprised I;m online at the moment.
<h00k> If I drop out, please try to carry on without me.
<h00k> ero, of the meeting
<h00k> not the loco, no worries.
<h00k> we've been having terribly service with the ISP.
<h00k> I'm on hold to talk with a manager.
<Cheesehead> No problemo
<Cheesehead> Though we will, of course, miss you terribly
 * Cheesehead loads up on treats in the atrium before sauntering into the meeting hall
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1322/detail/
<h00k> brb.
<h00k> apologies
<h00k> got someone pn the pone
<h00k> *on
<Cheesehead> Take all the time you need. We got your six.
<h00k> If you call Frontier enough, you get the same tech support guy.
<h00k> He remembered me.
 * Cheesehead laughs
<h00k> That's an indication of how much I call.
<Cheesehead> Three minutes with somebody you talked to before...indicative of a successful resolution?
<h00k> He took nots again, on hold to talk to a supervisor
<h00k> *notes
<h00k> slash manager, whatever.
<h00k> he's here
<mikeputnam> MEETING ADJOURNED
<Cheesehead> I couldn't have said it better myself
<Cheesehead> h00k: Are you available for #startmeeting?
<Cheesehead> Would anyone like to chair ?
 * mikeputnam is sitting on a folding chair
<Cheesehead> #startmeeting
<Cheesehead> Could everyone active please give a hands-up? (o/)
<Cheesehead> (Taking attendance)
<Cheesehead> (It counts for your grade)
<crog> hiya
<Cheesehead> (There's a quiz later)
 * exigraff stumbles in
<Cheesehead> #topic: Admin announcements:
<Cheesehead> Please help yourselves to the refreshments in the atrium
<Cheesehead> #topic: Upcoming Events
<Cheesehead> Let's see...http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/events
<Cheesehead> Ubuntu Hour Friday in MKE
<Cheesehead> Ubuntu Hour next week in MSN
<Cheesehead> Anybody ready to start another Ubuntu Hour elsewhere?
<Cheesehead> Anybody planning to attend either Ubuntu Hour? (If so, which?)
<Cheesehead> We currently have no Release Parties (Oct 13 or so) on the calendar. Anybody planning any?
 * Cheesehead taps the microphone
<Cheesehead> Is this thing on?
<Cheesehead> Okay, everybody shut up now. Let's move on to the next topic.
<Cheesehead> #topic: Release Parties
<crog> hear hear!
<Cheesehead> Oh. Well.
<Cheesehead> Have we covered Release Parties?
 * Cheesehead scrolls back 8 lines
<Cheesehead> #topic: Ubuntu Hour Reminders
 * Cheesehead scrolls back 15 lines
<h00k> I hi friends!
<h00k> Current status: On the phone with Frontier
<h00k> in and out
<Cheesehead> We were just discussing Release parties
<h00k> Has anyone planned anything in their area?
<h00k> brb.
<Cheesehead> Seems not.
<Cheesehead> #Topic: September Wrap-Up
<Cheesehead> Sept was a really amazing month
<Cheesehead> We did the first MKE Ubuntu Hour
<Cheesehead> We did two events for Global Jam
<Cheesehead> Rick did the Radio Interview
<Cheesehead> And more
<Cheesehead> So it seems we *can* do events.
 * Cheesehead mops his brow
 * Cheesehead adjusts his tie
<Cheesehead> Tough crowd
 * crog makes ready with some tomatos...
<Cheesehead> #topic: Brainstorm of activity, participation, interests
<Cheesehead> What can we do to generate more activity for members?
<Cheesehead> More chat in the channel?
<Cheesehead> More cool stuff on the mailing list?
<Cheesehead> More interaction with other cool Ubuntu people?
 * Cheesehead holds out the microphone to the audience
 * crog gets ready to jump in...
<crog> so being relatively new...
<crog> I feel like I don't really know who folks are - cept for maybe one or two
<crog> One impression was with IRC
<crog> Since I didn't realize folks logged on, and kept a presence even when away
<crog> I was like... hmmm... quiet place
<crog> but the forum seemed to say, "all of the activity is in the channel"
<crog> Then... joined a couple of the bug jam sessions - completely different experience
<crog> Cheesehead, I think your initial questions are good - all of those would be good things
<crog> would be best if those things happened on their own, as a result of more activity
 * Cheesehead holds the microphone oput to anyone else
<Cheesehead> ...oops, sorry crog, didn;t mean to step on your toes
<crog> nope...
 * crog steps back to listen...
<Cheesehead> Well, if anyone's interested, I'm hosting IRC sessions this month TUE & THU at 20:00 - 21:00 CDT
<Cheesehead> Bring an issue or project you want to teach us or lear from one of ours.
 * shayonj is back
<Cheesehead> We had a good time last night...virtual pizza-and-beer
<Cheesehead> Sort of an IRC version of the Ubuntu Hour. Get to know new people, find out what they are interested in.
<Cheesehead> One new fellow was packaging, and another happened to be experienced with it, so they talked shop in the corner.
<Cheesehead> If anyone wants to host sessions on your favorite topic, go right ahead and announce it on the mailing list and here. Don;t need to wait for a meeting.
 * Cheesehead offers the floor once more to anyone who wants to talk about how we can make the team more fun and interesting and active
<shayonj> maybe the time is not suitable for everyone to be at the meeting..maybe we should take care of that first..
<h00k> Hi!
 * crog likes the idea of regular "drop-in" and work on something sessions
<Cheesehead> h00k: Are you back for real?
<h00k> Apparently
<shayonj> we have only have a few members in the meeting
<h00k> I see that, reading the backlog no
<h00k> w
<Cheesehead> shayonj: I suspect no time will be good for everyone. We have tried polls in the past, and still had few show up
<shayonj> Cheesehead, i see
<h00k> ^ this is true
<Cheesehead> My opinion is not to wait for a larger consensus - if there is interest in shifting the time later, then we can shift it.
<h00k> So. A bit about involvement - Rick Schwai was an excellent speaker to see in RHinelander.
<shayonj> Cheesehead, do we have a list or a place where , it shows what the members are good at or are willing to do for ubutu ?
<crog> That will always be a challenge I suspect - so pick what works for most, and post the minutes...
<shayonj> ubuntu *
<h00k> shayonj: we do, in fact!
<h00k> loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/events
<h00k> oh. Not what you asked.
<shayonj> h00k, then we should look into it and plan events accoridng to that. which interests everybody
<crog> shayonj: thats a great idea
<h00k> shayonj: I mis-read your question, apologies.
 * Cheesehead yields the chair to h00k 
<shayonj> h00k, no worries ;)
<shayonj> crog, thanks
<h00k> shayonj: we have done interest surveys in the past, with a small spattering of actual responses
<h00k> let me pull it up
<shayonj> h00k, sure and did we do anything with that ?
<shayonj> as in used it in any way ?
<h00k> shayonj: we tried to get involvement using those interests, in which didn't have much of a response.
<shayonj> i see
<Cheesehead> Well, the most recent survey led directly to the Sept Bug Jam
<crog> for interests and current projects, it seems folks could self-publish on launchpad profile, or if we had a more "local" version (member profile on the loco team?)
<crog> I wasn't around for the survey, but joined the bug jam...
<h00k> The wiki would be a nice place, I think, for this. Or ubuntu-wisconsin.org, we started a member aggregation integration with Launchpad but it was never really finished
<Cheesehead> There are different elements here to balance: Technical, Schedule, Social. I try different combinations to see what gets a superior response. This season I'm working social.
<shayonj> +1
<h00k> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0As9TKp7GKnzVdElwRWd1QXRCV2dSYkQ2V1ZwZW1FRXc&output=html
<h00k> Three of the respondants I haven't seen in a while
<Cheesehead> Huh, I'm not even on there.
<h00k> What tends to happen: We get an interest in a particular area, we try to plan or do something about this to incorporate it, and people either don't show up, or can't
<crog> It's pretty interesting to read through
<h00k> it's mostly a 'dont' type
<h00k> It is, yeah.
<h00k> Actually.
<h00k> Let me save that copy, and I can re-send.
<h00k> Now we have a trinned down launchpad presence with people that manually re-upped their membership
<crog> I think it probably starts with figuring out why people join in the first place
<h00k> I still don't have access to the mailing list (the password for administration was forlorn before I became the contact)
<h00k> so, I have no idea who is actually on the mailing list
<shayonj> crog, +1
<crog> And as I read through this - there are a few common themes
<h00k> yes
<crog> as well as a few where, I know my reasons are different.
<Cheesehead> Well, the reasons on papaer may also not be the real reasons.
<Cheesehead> People are very good at self-deception sometimes.
<crog> so whatever the reason - if we find things we *enjoy* doing
<shayonj>  just curious is there a goal/target/motive setup for our loco ?
<crog> and there are a few folks that also enjoy it
<crog> it'd be great to work together.
<h00k> shayonj: indeed, ther eis
 * h00k waits for intrnet to load...
<h00k> This team is a collection of Ubuntu users in the state of Wisconsin, working collaboratively to support each other, encourage others to get involved, and promote Ubuntu, open source, open standards, and freedom of thought and information in technology across the state.
<crog> h00k: mission statement?
<shayonj> h00k, thanks
<h00k> it can be found on http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org
 * h00k checks autorenew status on the domain
<h00k> Good.
<h00k> Let me update this and re-send it.
<Cheesehead> Perhaps we need to improve the orientation to the LoCo on the website or wiki page?
<shayonj> both i would say
<shayonj> you never know which one the user visits often or at first
<h00k> ^ as in, what do you mean?
<Cheesehead> h00k: Perhaps shayonj could draft a few recommnedations offline for you to review.
<h00k> Absolutely
<h00k> r for us to review
<h00k> *r. This lag eats keystrokes.
<h00k> **OR
<shayonj> lol
<shayonj> Cheesehead, recommendations on ?
<shayonj> h00k, that happens ;)
<Cheesehead> Same for everyone new? Remember your questions, and suggest a better way to orient new members?
<Cheesehead> (Good topic to move to the mailing list?)
<shayonj> oh okay
<shayonj> sure
<shayonj> and deadlines ?
<shayonj> s/and/any
 * crog has enough of those at work...
<Cheesehead> Well, if you delay too long, we might use somebody else's idea.
<h00k> I updated the interest form. I can re-send out.
<shayonj> how about before this weekend ?
<Cheesehead> Or synthesize an improvement from multiple discussions
<shayonj> or by saturday evening ?
<shayonj> Cheesehead, +1
<h00k> An idea would be...on ubuntu-wisconsin.org, as a "Are you new here? Here's how to get started."
<h00k> 1) Join us on Launchpad! (here's why...blablabla)
<h00k> 2) Join the mailing list (here's where important things happen!)
<h00k> 3) Drop an email to the mailing list introducing ourself (if you want!)
<h00k> etc, etc.
<h00k> Hello, emeitner
<shayonj> 3/4) introduce or shoot an annoucement on mailing list
<emeitner> Hi
<shayonj> hah.. :P
<shayonj> emeitner, hi
<h00k> emeitner: welcome welcome!
<emeitner> Hey shayonj
<h00k> emeitner: we're just going over some ideas to help out new additions to the LoCo with...how to get started
<Cheesehead> emeitner: We're just discussing how to better orient new people
<Cheesehead> to the LoCo
<bigbash> oh good meeting is still going on, just got home from vball
<h00k> blindfolding them and spinning people in a circle doesn't work well, apparently.
<h00k> bigbash: welcome!
<bigbash> thanks
<Cheesehead> Perhaps 21:00 is a better meeting time?
<h00k> emeitner: do you care to introduce yourself?
<h00k> sure, we can try that
 * Cheesehead remembers emeitner from yesterday
<Cheesehead> 20:11 < emeitner> I am the systems administrator for a natural foods cooperative in Madison.
<h00k> emeitner: I'll start.  My name is Anthony, I'm the Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo Contact. I try to help get us to do fun things all around the state, as well as online.
<h00k> OH, I missed that.
<h00k> Once again, I blame Frontier.
 * h00k sighs
<h00k> emeitner: I make my own Kombucha!
<emeitner> Hi all. Just lurking to see whats going on tonight. My use of Ubuntu is primarily as a sysadmin...as cheesehead points out. :)
<Cheesehead> Let's *all* blame Frontier. It's more fun that way.
<h00k> ^ thisplease
<emeitner> We have 65 Ubuntu 10.04 workstations in out organization.
<h00k> My ticket is in some 'Presidental Escillation Team' or something that sounded corporate-y.
 * emeitner begins lurking
<h00k> emeitner: excellent. welcome.
<Cheesehead> Don't let that lurking fool you. He's a great fellow, broad knowledge base, and very funny
<h00k> emeitner: I'm up in Rhinelander. I work in IT for a local company that provides technology to small, medium, and large businesses in the area, public schools, and Tribal organizations and government.
<h00k> Mostly Windows, but everyone in my organizations knows my loyalties are with Ubuntu and Linux.
<h00k> emeitner: out of curiosity, do you use Landscape at all?
<emeitner> No. Too costly. I use a few open-source tools to manage pushing out changes to machines.
<h00k> Cool. Puppet??
<h00k> shayonj: Care to draft something like the 1,2,3 steps? We can use this both on the domain (http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org) as well as the wiki
<shayonj> h00k, sure..but is it fine if i have it by saturday. i will have it by evening ?
<h00k> shayonj: sure!
<shayonj> cool
<h00k> I'll get out this interest form, we can also add it to a list of thigs to do
<h00k> *things
<shayonj> sounds good
<h00k> Cheesehead: did I forget/miss anything that needs to be taken care of?
<h00k> Ubuntu Hours, they're fun. Attend if ou can!
<Cheesehead> No.
<h00k> *you
<Cheesehead> Wait, I have two announcements before you close.
<h00k> hmmm, nobody got around to planning release parties (I would have loved to, but I didn't have time :()
<h00k> Oh I did too, but let me remember what it was.
<Cheesehead> Thursday (tomorrow) at 20:00 I'll be hosting a session in this channel. Bring a topic! If nobody has a topic, my fallback will be my classic conspiracy theory: "Coverup: The 1898 Martian Invasion of London was REAL!"
<Cheesehead> Friday the MKE Ubuntu Hour: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1094/detail/
<Cheesehead> (EOF)
<h00k> Madison on October 15
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1087/detail/
<h00k> Oh. Hey. I remember.
<h00k> I think I'm going to start preparing for the application process to become an officially recognized LoCo.
<h00k> forget the "I think" part. I will.
<emeitner> h00k: no, not puppet. slaughter(http://www.steve.org.uk/Software/slaughter/index.html).Super simple. Extensible with basic perl code.
 * Cheesehead nudges h00k for an October Meeting date, in that case
<h00k> emeitner: ah, cool, I haven't used this previously.
<h00k> Cheesehead: It *IS* October!
<h00k> oh, another one.
<h00k> ;)
<h00k> How about...3 weeks
<h00k> ALSO
<h00k> Online Release Party sometime.
<h00k> I'll send an email out coordinating that.
<Cheesehead> + 1 3 weeks
<Cheesehead> +1 Online release party
<h00k> at 21:00pm. Wednesday. 3 weeks from Today.
<h00k> As usual, I'm always connected to the channel if anyone wants to drop me a line. I'm easy to find on Google, mailing list, etc, etc.
<h00k> Anything else anybody else wants to add?
<shayonj> nope
 * Cheesehead sits on his hands
<h00k> Cheesehead: they'll fall asleep :(
<h00k> And with that, I think we're set. Sorry for the late arrival.
<h00k> Corporate knows my woes.
<h00k> also, that I'm not terribly excited.
<bigbash> Set the online release party to this: http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<h00k> bigbash: Yes
<h00k> also, #ubuntu-release-party for crazy shenanigans
<h00k> but we should have one here.
<Cheesehead> unlimited virtual pizza
<h00k> Also, $beverage.
<h00k> Also, I want Tshirts someday.
<bigbash> i<3 virtual pizza, it's so low in calories
 * crog tried the virtual beverage last night... briefly.  Will have to go with the real thing next time.
<Cheesehead> I was talking to YoBoY from ubuntu-fr about how they do T-shirts. 150 every 6 months.
<h00k> O.O
<h00k> That's a lot.
<h00k> Awesome.
<Cheesehead> THey hold in-person release parties with 5000-6000 attendees
<bigbash> i am choosing to read that as 1.50
<h00k> Cool.
<h00k> Well, I think the meeting is done
<h00k> I have my TODO
<Cheesehead> Need a sponsor to buy the shirts, and give them space on the front or back. Advantages and disadvantages to both.
 * Cheesehead will update the wiki and reports to reflect the meeting...tomorrow afternoon. Early morning Thursday.
<bigbash> What about Spreadshirt?
<Cheesehead> Spreadshirt?
<bigbash> Can make the logo or whatever and put it on there.
<bigbash> spreadshirt.com
 * Cheesehead is looking
<h00k> Cafe Press
<bigbash> that too
<bigbash> I'm going to switch from laptop to desktop brb
<h00k> spreadshity, cool
<h00k> ...
<h00k> spreadshirt.
<h00k> !language > h00k
<lubotu1`> h00k, please see my private message
<Cheesehead> Spreadshirt costs seem competitive with a place I know in MKE. The place I know, though, lets me check out the shirt quality.
<h00k> Cheesehead: cool. We could do a -put-money-in-the-pot- type deal, a pay-for-your-own
<h00k> to mitigate the sponsorship
<Cheesehead> Perhaps. I prefer a polo or rugby shirt generally to a T-shirt. I have a million T-shirts.
 * Cheesehead has enormous closets
<h00k> or!
<h00k> er Hoodies or something
<h00k> Polo would be nice.
<h00k> Yeah, that.
<Cheesehead> Something to think about.
<h00k> Yes please.
<Cheesehead> Time for me to go....
<h00k> Me as well
<h00k> Cheesehead: thanks for the help
<h00k> Nice to meet you, emeitner
<Cheesehead> Anytime.
<h00k> as well as you, shayonj
<emeitner> Yep. Later.
<h00k> and crog
<crog> later...
 * Cheesehead ducks out to grab more goodies from the atrium before heading to the parking lot
<shayonj> h00k, no worries. sorry couldnt be much active here.. this package is pretty good at grabbing my attention to it with its errors
<h00k> shayonj: continue on, by all means
<shayonj> have a good night h00k
<shayonj> and Cheesehead and crog :)
<h00k> shayonj: you as wel
<h00k> l
<bigbash> everyone is leaving?
<h00k> R.I.P. Steve Jobs.
<crog> bigbash: so they say
<h00k> bigbash: I'l probably be around
<h00k> I'll.
<bigbash> h00k, R.I.P. indeed
<crog> h00k: righto - haven't used a mac in years, but man - groundbreaking stuff.
<h00k> It's true
<h00k> I was never a fan, but it's sad nonetheless
<h00k> what he did was truely remarkable
<h00k> I can't send the form because my internet sucks too badly to even open google docs.
<h00k> I'll do it tomorrow AM at work.
<h00k> *ahem* before work ;)
<h00k> Official COuntdowns are available
<h00k> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-countdown-banner-winner-revealed/
<pr0xy> So, I missed the meeting because i didn't get the email until 45 min ago...
<pr0xy> what did I miss?
<h00k> hello.
<h00k> Hi, DavidLevin
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-07
 * Cheesehead begins warming up the virtual popcorn for this evening's IRC hangout in 17 minutes
 * Cheesehead is hanging out, updating the wiki with yesterday's meeting minutes
 * Cheesehead is scrolling back to look at attendance
 * shayonj is here
 * Cheesehead is back after having a long talk with the kids about how they really should try to get along better
 * Cheesehead updated the meeting minutes
 * Cheesehead sent the minutes to the mailing list
<Cheesehead> Hmmm.  Seems a bit h00k-action heavy. Anyone want to volunteer to take some of those jobs off his hsoulders?
 * shayonj is currently working on the new-members walkthrough draft..
<shayonj> Cheesehead, if you can define what exactly he is doing with -  h00k will start preparing for the application process to
<shayonj> become an officially recognized LoCo.
<shayonj>  . maybe i can help with something :D
 * Cheesehead updated the Wiki page with the Oct 26 meeting date
<Cheesehead> shayonj: I know of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines
<Cheesehead> Indeed, that's why I do the meeting minutes and remind everyone of the need for regular meetings
<Cheesehead> I'm not a big meeting person myself, but the LoCo Council (understandably) looks for regular meetings.
<shayonj> i understand
<shayonj> thanks for the link Cheesehead
<Cheesehead> We don't really have a written, agreed-upon set of goals. But I think we're pretty close on that.
<shayonj> close as in ?
<Cheesehead> Close as in just one meeting-discussion from consensus
<shayonj> ok
 * Cheesehead overlooked shayonj's action item in the minutes - now corrected.
<shayonj> :)
<Cheesehead> Meeting minutes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20111005
<shayonj> Cheesehead, what do we use for data collaboration ? google docs?
<Cheesehead> An excellent idea. I use GoogleDocs on other teams...
<Cheesehead> Or the Wiki pages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam/
<Cheesehead> Both are good, both are easy.
<shayonj> Cheesehead, yep, so a subpage under the wisconsin team will be a good idea or start working on ?
<Cheesehead> An excellent idea.
<shayonj> :)
 * Cheesehead reminds everyone of the MKE UBUNTU HOUR Friday evening. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1094/detail/
 * Cheesehead heads out for the night
<Cheesehead> Good night...
<shayonj> night Cheesehead
<shayonj> anyone around here ?
<shayonj> you guys are early-to-rise , right ?..
<shayonj> was kidding. guess will discuss about this kind-of-new-idea tomorrow.night ppl
 * Cheesehead has discovered a conflicting Family committment tonight. He will not attend teh MKE Ubuntu Hour
<Cheesehead> Domes after Dark - flashlights, ice cream, exotic small aminals.
<Cheesehead> Sorry, but the Ubuntu Hour ice cream isn't as good (yet)
<h00k> oi.
<h00k> I am here
<h00k> Talking with Frontier.
<h00k> I sent an email to corporate
<Cheesehead> I saw. You misspelled 'Knuckleheads'
<Cheesehead> But perhaps that was a dropped packet
<h00k> there were a few words I misspelled.
<h00k> I almost added, "If this email reaches you, consider it a miracle."
<Cheesehead> How very frustrating!
<Cheesehead> Especially if they won;t waive the bill for the month.
 * Cheesehead adds to shayonj's wiki orientation page
<h00k> I have to read through that yert
<h00k> yet. I've been distracted
<Cheesehead> Looking at the minutes from last meeting, you have much on your plate for somebody who has limited connectivity...
<h00k> They're getting it fixed, apparently.
<h00k> I do, it's true
<h00k> It shouldn't be too bad
<Cheesehead> Looking over shayonj's draft, I wonder if most of it can be simply added (as appropriate) to the main wiki page.
<Cheesehead> Trying fwknop today. Might just hose my own connectivity...
<bigbash> h00k, I read your post with Frontier, quite the run around
<h00k> bigbash: no kidding.
<h00k> I just got 2 new phone calls, a guy in Antigo and Wausau.
<h00k> We're finally getting on uncongested lines
<h00k> and a 3 mBit service
<h00k> 3Mbit *
<h00k> as of today.
 * Cheesehead is holding his breath
<h00k> The guy I talked to from Wausau thanked me for the letter, he appreciated it, said I had way more patience than he would have had as a consumer
<Cheesehead> Well, I sure hope that ends it...instead of opening a new can of pain
<h00k> nah, an email that I got a bit ago detailed congestion, where I'd be, etc.
<h00k> I think I'm getting put on a management interface of a DSLAM
<Cheesehead> Well, I think I have the client side of fwknop sussed. Now to go mow the lawn and begin working the server side...
<h00k> :)
<h00k> now I have to check out this wiki
<Cheesehead> Ignore all the stuff we wrote about you.
 * Cheesehead departs to mow the lawn
<h00k> there's a lot of info, holy buckets.
<bigbash> nice that they finally are doing something
<bigbash> sorry for the late response I'm on DND for getting a program done, I have little energy for it today
 * Cheesehead returnd from mowing the lawn, helping daughter paint a costume, laundry, and a small kitchen emergency
<Cheesehead> Whew
<bigbash> wow go Cheesehead
<bigbash> I have to mow the lawn tomorrow
<h00k> wooo
<Cheesehead> That seemed like a really fast 'wooo'. Do I detect a speed increase on your packets?
<h00k> I don't know, I'm not home :(
<h00k> BUT! Brittany *was* watching Netflix, *AND* did a speed test at the *SAME*TIME*
<h00k> and got .9 down, .7 up.
<h00k> which is...probably netflix taking the rest of the downstream
<h00k> and the proper amount of upstream
<h00k> WITH 59 SECOND PING! zomg.
<h00k> er
<h00k> ms
<Cheesehead> Oh. Perhaps something else in my kitchen in burning then
 * Cheesehead runs to check the stove
 * Cheesehead returns
<Cheesehead> Happy your service is BACK and BETTER THAN EVER!
<h00k> yusss
<h00k> so.
<h00k> yeah. HOpefully we're okay.
<h00k> I won't be online much this weekend, however
<h00k> Apple Fest is this weekend up in Bayfield, WI
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-08
<Cheesehead> I wonder if anyone went to the Milwaukee Ubuntu Hour? I had a family-related change of plans (Domes - Rainforest at Night)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-09
 * Cheesehead just sent a request for help with his Ubuntu Member application to the mailin glist and G+
<Cheesehead> Looking at Americas Membership Board, 21 October 7 PM...Nope, cannot attend for that. I'll be driving at that time.
<Cheesehead> Looking at Europe Membership Board, 01 November 3 PM. Ooh, I can do that!
<Cheesehead> If I get some feedback in time, I'll sign up for the Nov 1 meeting.
